

10 Stupid Reasons Why Your Startup Is Failing - mcnabj
https://medium.com/@diymanik/10-stupid-reasons-why-your-startup-is-failing-4c190fd237f1

======
forgottenpass
_You’re afraid to lose friends by bugging them about your startup. Those
people aren’t your friends make new ones who want to see you succeed._

This is bordering on a cult mentality. And not just in the weaselly framing of
what it means to "see you succeed."

Asking friends is fine, favors are things people do for eachother. But
imposing on them because you prioritize your business over their friendship is
another. If you're straining a social relationship just to improve your
business, you're most likely the bad friend.

~~~
benologist
I didn't like #9 either. It advocates putting yourself out there by pursuing
the random _possibility_ of an opportunity instead of opportunities that
exist.

I did like the other 8 though.

~~~
mcnabj
I agree you should have a plan. I think it's important not to avoid doing
things outside of your comfort zone because you may miss a lot of
opportunities that you couldn't have planned for.

~~~
benologist
Let me rephrase. Indirectly, possibly communicating with people you think can
help you - like commenting on AVC's blog - and hoping they contact _you_ is
not going to be anywhere near as helpful as contacting them directly. It's not
serendipity when you put out bait and hope it catches _something_.

